# New (2022) Specialized Stumpjumper Vs. Old Stumpjumper (2019) let down - is it just me?



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

So I don't know what to say here. I am a long time specialized fan. I have owned 12 different specialized bikes in the past 2 decades. This one is the first one that I feel, well&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. Meh about.

I am looking for help feed back on this bike .

First things First - My Feedback

There is definitely a COVID tax being applied here. The bike went up about 20% in price AND they removed carbon rims
I had a 2019 Stumpjumper and thought I could take the carbon wheels off my old bike and put them on my new bike. THEY DON'T FIT despite Specialized listing these two bikes as having the same exact specs for hubs when they don't?
*M**y 2019 SJ*
https://www.specialized.com/us/en/mens-stumpjumper-expert-29/p/154544?color=261172-154544
FRONT HUB Specialized, sealed cartridge bearings, 15x110mm spacing, 28h
REAR HUB Specialized, sealed cartridge bearings, 12x148mm thru-axle, 28h
*T**he 2022 SJ*
https://www.specialized.com/us/en/stumpjumper-expert/p/199757?color=320323-199757&searchText=93322-3101
Front Hub Roval, sealed cartridge bearings, 15x110mm spacing, 28h
Rear Hub Roval DT Swiss 370, Ratchet LN, SRAM XD driver body, 12mm thru-axle, 148mm spacing, 28h

Ok so enough complaining how does it ride. Maybe the bike is too new for me or maybe I just LOVED my old 2019 stumpjumper better but this new ride does NOTHING for me. Granted I am a rider that is 250 lbs when all dressed for riding but the rear shock either bottoms out when you have too much SAG or it is so tight that it feels like I'm riding a hard tail when sag is at 30%. I lost all confidence in going downhill on this bike. Again this might be because I am going from an XL to a S6. I also seem to smack my pedals constantly. If I could wave a magic wand and get my money back I would.

Other than that it's a stumpjumper&#8230;&#8230;..

Anyone else have any input on newer stumpy vs old design?


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

Not judging, but an honest question. You already had a 2019 SJ that you liked. Why were you shopping for a new model so soon anyway, esp. to get the same, albeit "updated", bike.


----------



## QuickSilverZ (Oct 23, 2011)

When you say the wheels don't fit on the new frame, what is the issue? The hub spacing being the same, there should be really no reason they wouldn't fit. As far as the ride feel, you are probably a fan on the horst link design which does provide a more supple ride. With the new flex stays, Specialized was definitely working on making a snappier, better climbing trail bike which may be a feeling you are not a fan of. Sounds like maybe you should have tried the EVO model as the rear suspension would ride closer to what you are used to.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

Your old bike had a rockshox fork. This means your front hub might have had “torque caps” (wider end caps that are proprietary to rockshox, and increase stiffness).

that would explain why the old front wheel doesn’t fit into the new fork. But from what I can tell, the rear hub should fit. Can you confirm that the rear does fit?

An easy way to check is to see if the wheel from the new bike fits the old fork. Or simply visually compare the size of the end caps from the front wheels. You might be able to get new standard (non torque cap) end caps for your front hub. That would likely fix the issue.


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

for the shock - try adding a positive volume chamber. at 250lbs you'll probably want the 0.8 or even 1.0cc one. At the same time, try removing a green negative volume spacer by removing the air can completely. Then inflate shock to 25-30% sag. At this point you may want to mess with your rebound (probably speed it up) if you're complaining about it feeling dead. Should feel much better with all three of these.

Also a 2019 XL is a lot smaller than the new 2022 S6, the S6 is enormous...so i'm wondering if you should have gone with an S5 or even an S4. the S6 is 60mm longer in reach and 30mm longer in top tube length than your 2019, not to mention having a 70mm longer wheelbase. No wonder it's scary going downhill, you're probably way too stretched out.

it's funny, the 2021/22 is the only stumpjumper that i've ever actually liked riding haha.


----------



## ibanda (Mar 16, 2018)

I had a ‘19 and have test ridden the ‘22 and love the new pedaling platform. I think 3 setup changes that have been mentioned. If you had a Rockshox fork on the ‘19 and Fox on the ‘22 then changing out the torque caps for about $30 should make the wheels compatible. Adding a volume spacer to the rear shock might help with bottom out, and make sure the flip chip is in high to reduce pedal strikes. And yes, the S6 would be an XXL in ‘19 sizing, it is a BIG bike.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

ibanda said:


> I had a '19 and have test ridden the '22 and love the new pedaling platform. I think 3 setup changes that have been mentioned. If you had a Rockshox fork on the '19 and Fox on the '22 then changing out the torque caps for a few $ should make the wheels compatible. Adding a volume spacer to the rear shock might help with bottom out, and make sure the* flip chip is in high to reduce pedal strikes.*


I'm riding in the low position and have very few if any pedal strikes. 
With the OP at 250lbs I'm guessing he's riding too low in the shock, thus causing pedal strikes.
I'd try the added spacer first before the high setting.


----------



## Thorquin Kiki (Jun 15, 2018)

Lots of good feedback in this thread. One thing that may be a factor is being a 250lb rider. I'm a little over 200lbs and have found that many frames/shocks do not work well for riders over 200lbs. Many times I can't get a stock shock set up property because I run out adjustment range. Especially when it comes to rebound damping. Because of this, most of the time I end up getting my shock custom tuned for my weight.

The 2022 Stumpjumper also has a fairly unique tune to work with the flex stays compared to the last generation Stumpjumper. You might be dealing with a situation where the bike and shock tune do not work well for a rider at your weight. There is a good chance you need a custom shock tune to get the rear suspension to perform for you.


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

Riding the S6 you've got 175mm cranks. Thats the only size with them, every other size got the 170s. I notice so many less pedal strikes on this one vs my previous stumpjumper. If you can, try out 170mm cranks. 

I absolutely love this bike. But it did take a lot more dialing in of the suspension than I was used to no question. I was a big fan of FSR bikes and had many since the early 2000s. I was very worried I'd lose the ride I was used to going to the flex stay vs the fsr. After playing with the setup and doing more adjusting than I usually do, I'm riding way faster on this one than I ever have.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Bassmantweed said:


> There is definitely a COVID tax being applied here. The bike went up about 20% in price AND they removed carbon rims


As a consumer, we are getting hosed on bike prices right now. The bike I bought in October 2020 at $5200 is now $6699.

Bike companies are raking us over the coals with no justification for the large price increase over a short period of time. They are only doing it because they can. Not because they have to or have a justified reason.

I just recently purchased a bunch of new components to upgrade my drivetrain...Cassette, derailleur, chain and chainring...the prices of these components aren't more expensive this year than they were last year...so the component manufacturers can't be blamed.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

ctxcrossx said:


> Not judging, but an honest question. You already had a 2019 SJ that you liked. Why were you shopping for a new model so soon anyway, esp. to get the same, albeit "updated", bike.


Fair question - My whole family is into mountain biking and we are all tall I am 6'6" and my daughter is 6'. I always felt like I wanted the XXL (s6) for some reason I thought it would be better. So when the S6 became available I grabbed it and gave my old bike to my daughter so we all have bikes.



QuickSilverZ said:


> like maybe you should have tried the EVO model as the rear suspension would ride closer to what you are used to.


Trying bikes in my area is impossible, especially in an S6 - I bought directly from specialized.



ocnLogan said:


> Your old bike had a rockshox fork. This means your front hub might have had "torque caps" (wider end caps that are proprietary to rockshox, and increase stiffness).
> 
> that would explain why the old front wheel doesn't fit into the new fork. But from what I can tell, the rear hub should fit. Can you confirm that the rear does fit?


THIS IS IT - can the torque caps be removed? Ill google this but if you know, please point me in the right direction.

Ill confirm the rear ASAP



toyotatacomaTRD said:


> After playing with the setup and doing more adjusting than I usually do, I'm riding way faster on this one than I ever have.


Ill keep working on it. Thanks Everyone~!


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

prj71 said:


> As a consumer, we are getting hosed on bike prices right now. The bike I bought in October 2020 at $5200 is now $6699.
> 
> Bike companies are raking us over the coals with no justification for the large price increase over a short period of time. They are only doing it because they can. Not because they have to or have a justified reason.
> 
> I just recently purchased a bunch of new components to upgrade my drivetrain...Cassette, derailleur, chain and chainring...the prices of these components aren't more expensive this year than they were last year...so the component manufacturers can't be blamed.


It's not just bikes, it's almost every single product manufactured right now. Shipping containers went from $1800 from China to Long Beach to $3600. That's just the start, the trickle effect just keeps on rolling from there.

Vehicle manufacturers aren't selling as many vehicles, but they are offering less base model which typically have lower profit margins, to only offering more high end to get profits where they need as things sit idle.

It's incredibly complicated, on the surface yes, it looks like many are talking advantage of opportunity to get more because demand is higher, but it'll halt pretty fast once inflation catches up. My current bike is good for 3 years I'm guessing. I hope it's sorted out by then.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> It's not just bikes, it's almost every single product manufactured right now. *Shipping containers went from $1800 from China to Long Beach to $3600*. That's just the start, the trickle effect just keeps on rolling from there.
> 
> Vehicle manufacturers aren't selling as many vehicles, but they are offering less base model which typically have lower profit margins, to only offering more high end to get profits where they need as things sit idle.
> 
> It's incredibly complicated, on the surface yes, it looks like many are talking advantage of opportunity to get more because demand is higher, but it'll halt pretty fast once inflation catches up. My current bike is good for 3 years I'm guessing. I hope it's sorted out by then.


500 bikes fit in each shipping container. Congratulations, you just confirmed where $3.60/ bike price increase cost came from. Now just need to explain where the other 99.82% of the increase came from.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

Suns_PSD said:


> 500 bikes fit in each shipping container. Congratulations, you just confirmed where $3.60/ bike price increase cost came from. Now just need to explain where the other 99.82% of the increase came from.


You're correct but much like everything else, supply/demand has won out. Looked at houses lately?
If you really want a Holy $%^* moment, go on pinkbike and see what $4G's get you used. You're lucky to find a 4 yr old, only "somewhat" beat up offering....


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

Suns_PSD said:


> 500 bikes fit in each shipping container. Congratulations, you just confirmed where $3.60/ bike price increase cost came from. Now just need to explain where the other 99.82% of the increase came from.


Gonna be hard to explain how all this works to someone with that narrow of a mindset.

500 bike frames may ride in a container sure. But a bike is made of wheels, handlebars, spokes, derailleurs, saddles, etc. On and on. Plus shipping isn't the only thing contributing to higher prices, but it's one of them.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

It's not a narrow mindset, it's a fact that most of the cost increase is about taking advantage of supply/ demand for more profits and not about increased material/ energy/ labor/ shipping costs.

The reality is that I'm a Capitalist, particularly when it comes to toys. So more power to them. And I'll take the sale price when inventory is too high as well and they have to take loses.

The market will work itself out. Any of these bike manufacturers publicly traded? Might be a good time to invest if it's not too late.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> It's not just bikes, it's almost every single product manufactured right now. Shipping containers went from $1800 from China to Long Beach to $3600. That's just the start, the trickle effect just keeps on rolling from there.
> 
> Vehicle manufacturers aren't selling as many vehicles, but they are offering less base model which typically have lower profit margins, to only offering more high end to get profits where they need as things sit idle.
> 
> It's incredibly complicated, on the surface yes, it looks like many are talking advantage of opportunity to get more because demand is higher, but it'll halt pretty fast once inflation catches up. My current bike is good for 3 years I'm guessing. I hope it's sorted out by then.


I work for a company that manufactures and distributes home building products all over the U.S. We haven't increased our prices.


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

holy thread derailment


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

prj71 said:


> I work for a company that manufactures and distributes home building products all over the U.S. We haven't increased our prices.


So if the supplier increases your cost, you eat it? What type of building products? Doesn't sound like lumber I'm guessing.


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

MyDadSucks said:


> holy thread derailment


Bullet point #1 in the original post is about price increase.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

The proper way to derail a thread on Emptybeer is to bring up E-bikes


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> Bullet point #1 in the original post is about price increase.


Over a bike from 3 years ago that had different manufacturing methods and parts.

My bad. I'll wait till the e-bike complaints show up before it's an official derail


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

MyDadSucks said:


> Over a bike from 3 years ago that had different manufacturing methods and parts.


actually from last year.


----------



## RobertRinAustin (Dec 16, 2020)

OP - good news is you should be able to easily sell your new bike if you're not happy with it. You might even be able to get what you paid for it.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

RobertRinAustin said:


> OP - good news is you should be able to easily sell your new bike if you're not happy with it. You might even be able to get what you paid for it.


I'd have no idea how to do this without getting scammed.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

I swapped my front tire from the stock 2.3" butcher tire to my Maxxis 2.6" and i will say it made a considerable difference.
Not that i am a maxxis fanboy, im sure the width had more to do with it than brand and it could be a total placebo effect but my front wheel felt considerably more planted which gave me a ton more confidence going down hill. 

I also adjusted my saddle to be a little further back and moved my Center of gravity back about an inch. I am torso boy being 6'5 with a 34" inseam.

Seems better. I also rode 2 more times and maybe im getting used to it...............


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Old thread, but a few thoughts here. I had the previous gen SJ and the new one as well. First off completely different geo setups. The new SJ is thoroughly modern where the previous gen was very old school. The new bike requires a lot more weight on the front wheel to gain stability. 

Second, the stock shock will NEVER work for you. 250 lbs is way outside the "average" setup that they tune them for plus the surface area of the air piston is very small so you are probably running a lot of pressure. Do yourself a favor and get a custom tuned rear shock, whether that is an Ohlins TTX or trying to work within the parameters of the stock setup.


----------



## McEnroe_Rulz (Jul 21, 2021)

Bassmantweed said:


> So I don't know what to say here. I am a long time specialized fan. I have owned 12 different specialized bikes in the past 2 decades. This one is the first one that I feel, well&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. Meh about.
> 
> I am looking for help feed back on this bike .
> 
> ...





Bassmantweed said:


> So I don't know what to say here. I am a long time specialized fan. I have owned 12 different specialized bikes in the past 2 decades. This one is the first one that I feel, well&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. Meh about.
> 
> I am looking for help feed back on this bike .
> 
> ...


Felt I had to chime in on this since I own a 2022 Stumpjumper Expert and also owned the 2019 Stumpjumper 29 Expert. In past 2-3 years I've also owned the Ibis Ripmo V2, and Ibis Ripley AF and spent significant time on the Ripley V4 Carbon. Anyway here's my input on the 2022 Stumpjumper vs the 2019 version:

Overall:
-22 version is lighter than the 19, and more playful feeling, but not as plush.
-22 rear end feels stiffer.
-The 22's updated geometry (steeper seat tube, slacker head tube, longer reach) is...well.....better.
-Significantly better pedaling dynamics on the 22, I am actually able to leave the shock open and pedal bob is minimal. Climbs longer than 5ish minutes I'll usually put the shock in Trail mode though.
-Yes very disappointing that 22 is $1000 more than the 2021 version despite only minor upgrades (only cassette and dropper post?). It's in line with full carbon bikes from other brands with an X01 build but should have come with X01 carbon cranks or at least a carbon handlebar. 
-Not surprised that post-covid it doesn't have carbon wheels at the price, but I've been very impressed with the alloy Roval wheels with the DT swiss hubs.
-2019 version was a super 'quiet' bike. The 22 is similar and maybe more so because of the quiet rear hub. After coming off the Ripley AF where you hear cables banging around, chain slap noise, and random noises from the suspension, it is very refreshing to be on this extremely quiet bike. Hope I never sneak up on a mountain lion.

Setup:
-You've gone from a bike with a 470mm reach and 1232mm Wheelbase to a bike with a massive 535mm reach and 1302mm wheelbase. Those are really big increases and may take some time to adjust. You would have been well off to try an S5, but of course trying different sizes isn't always an option these days.
-Try a shorter stem?
-Don't fall for the hype that you should put the flip chip in Low and leave it there. I've been riding it in High setting and like it. Try out the high setting, it will at least help a little with the pedal strikes.
-For the first time ever for me, the recommended suspension settings have been spot on and I haven't changed them. On 19 version I had to do more tweaking.
-However, at 250lbs you'll likely need to test different volume spacers in the shock. Sound like it's not progressive enough if you are bottoming out at a sag level where it doesn't feel too stiff.
-Beta MTB seemed to struggle with the shock setup in their review. Wondering if there is a small weight window that the recommended settings actually work for; and anyone lighter/heavier may need to do more intensive shock tuning.
-You didn't mention the 2021 Fox 34, so hopefully you've got that dialed in. I have done back to back comparisons with an older version of the 34, and somehow they made it stiffer without increasing the stanchion size.

Compared to the Ibis bikes:
-Pedals significantly better than the Ripley AF, slightly better than the Ripmo V2 with a DPX2, and about the same as the Ripley V4.
-Descending: The 22 Stumpjumper is on par with the Ripley AF and ahead of the Ripley V4 in descending. The Ripmo V2 rules all, but honestly was above my aggressivity level, and I never could get the suspension fully dialed-in front or rear.

Ultimately Bassmantweed, if you can get the suspension figured out, you'll get to a point that you like it as much or more than the old bike. The S6 should be a tank going downhill so you'll get your confidence back there too.


----------



## RETROROCKS (Sep 25, 2004)

Suns_PSD said:


> 500 bikes fit in each shipping container. Congratulations, you just confirmed where $3.60/ bike price increase cost came from. Now just need to explain where the other 99.82% of the increase came from.


Very true!!


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Did you try volume spacers in the shock?


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Suns_PSD said:


> 500 bikes fit in each shipping container. Congratulations, you just confirmed where $3.60/ bike price increase cost came from. Now just need to explain where the other 99.82% of the increase came from.


Your numbers are little bit out of date.
Are you shipping me?!? $32,000 container move from China to LA - FreightWaves

Prices of everything went up in the last year: All materials are up, Steel for example went up from $600 pre covid to $1800 for HRC. Labour is up in the US and china. Production lines full, capacity oversold, prices shooting up. Bike industry was hit one of the hardest due to unexpected bike demand. CCP in panic over price increases locally are starting to limit export using export tax and other means. You know who is paying this export tax?
That's before we even mention ebikes which compete with EVs for batteries and the rest of the planet for chips and copper.

If I had to guess, I would guess their cost was up way more than 20%. I hope they get to keep some of that 20%, or they are eating this cost like auto makers and home builders.


----------

